# editing post



## ace2000 (May 3, 2012)

Sorry if this question has been asked previously.  

Why is that I can no longer edit my posts in IE?  I'm using version 9.

If I go in through Chrome, it works fine.


----------



## ace2000 (May 3, 2012)

By the way, here's the error message I get when I try to edit through IE:

_You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again._


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is it, but you can only edit your posts for the first 48 hours.


----------



## ace2000 (May 3, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I'm not sure if this is it, but you can only edit your posts for the first 48 hours.


 
I've tried to edit right after the post.  The time doesn't matter.  It's got to be something in my web browser, and the same problem occurs on three different computers.  

Thanks though....


----------



## Rent_Share (May 3, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked previously.
> 
> Why is that I can no longer edit my posts in IE? I'm using version 9.
> 
> If I go in through Chrome, it works fine.


 
I uninstalled IE 9  It won't let you upload a file (like a resume to a job site)  That was the only viable solutionI was able to find on the web


----------



## Makai Guy (May 3, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> By the way, here's the error message I get when I try to edit through IE:
> 
> _You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page *and login* before trying again._



I think the highlighted portion is the telling clue.  You can only edit your post if you're logged in, so the board knows it's you.

Please see this post in the BBS Help section:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------



## ace2000 (May 3, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> I think the highlighted portion is the telling clue.  You can only edit your post if you're logged in, so the board knows it's you.
> 
> Please see this post in the BBS Help section:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


 
I am definitely logged in when I try to edit.  It will even open the edit window, and let me type. I get the error when I click to save the change.

If nobody else has complained, then it's got to be my configuration.  Kind of strange, and I work with computers.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2012)

I've searched the underlying board code, and "You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again" is the standard phrase that is issued when you are not logged in but try to do something for which a login is required.

I'm going to refer you back to that same Help page: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955 .. did you read the WHOLE thing, especially the second half relating to cookies?


----------



## ace2000 (May 7, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> I've searched the underlying board code, and "You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again" is the standard phrase that is issued when you are not logged in but try to do something for which a login is required.
> 
> I'm going to refer you back to that same Help page: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955 .. did you read the WHOLE thing, especially the second half relating to cookies?


 
Doug, thanks for your time looking into this.  I am definitely logged in and can create a new post (which I would not be able to do if I wasn't logged in), but I cannot edit a post (even a post that I just clicked the submit button on).  

As I mentioned, it only happens with IE.  When I go through Chrome it works fine.  I was just wondering if it had happened to anyone else.  I can easily adjust.  But, what is strange is that it happens on both my home computer and my work computer.

I continuously have yahoo mail open on another tab and perhaps that is related.  When I go through Chrome, I do not have yahoo mail open.

Please don't worry about it.  I was only wondering if it was happening to anyone else.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2012)

tried deleting your cookie?


----------



## ace2000 (May 7, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> tried deleting your cookie?


-

yes, I'll do it now and retry and edit.


----------



## ace2000 (May 7, 2012)

Cookies cleared.

Log in to TUG.


----------



## ace2000 (May 7, 2012)

Tried to edit in IE, and it wouldn't work, same message.

Now logged into Chrome and I can edit fine.

Edit: still in Chrome.  This isn't worth a lot of time guys, just curious.

Edit (few minutes later):  still in Chrome.  works fine.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 7, 2012)

Uninstal I/E9 and try again


----------



## ace2000 (May 7, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Uninstal I/E9 and try again


 
It happens here and at work.  I have yahoo mail open on another tab at both locations, whenever I open my browser.

It's not worth the trouble to go through that process.  As I said, it works fine in Chrome.  Thanks anyway.


----------

